# Platies?



## dylantheheeler (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi, i just got 2 male sunset platies, and 1 female sunset fire wag platy. I already have 2 male red platies. I told the lady at the store that i wanted two females and 1 male but she did the opposite and gave me 2 males and 1 female. My question is will any of the 4 platies total mate with the female? Is there a good chance, or no? I will be getting a few more females next time i am in town.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

they will fight to the death over her! and then the winner will chase the poor girl to death! u need *7* more females if u don't want the males to fight alot or chase the 1 female to death!!


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

You really should have a larger number of females than males as Petlover suggested. The females can become quite stressed by too much male attention. All of the males will be more than willing to mate with your single female so it is not a healthy situation for her.


----------



## dylantheheeler (Jul 8, 2009)

Yeah i know, that is why i told the lady at the store i wanted a higher ratio of females to male. My female is already pregnant, and has a mate, and everybody is calm... so i am not too worried right now.


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

platies will not fight to the death, unless the swordtail genes are strong (most platies are hybrids anyways). swordtails will though...


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

yeah those things are crazy breeders...you need to get a couple more females...as long as it is pregnant...its a good delay


----------



## adzample (Aug 25, 2009)

yes you should definitely get some more females, the males will harrass them otherwise and they can die of exaustion


----------



## adzample (Aug 25, 2009)

note* you should have atleast 3 females to every one male


----------



## secuono (Nov 12, 2009)

My males are VERY picky over the 'girlfriend' they choose. None of them go after just any female. I have had a few different males and all pick 1 or two girls they like and only go for them. I currently have a male sword and 2 male platy, all have chosen 1 girl and only show interest in her. Most of the time though, they don't bother the girls, only every now and then when the mood hits.


----------

